# Found this on Ebay "Earthbound: Uncut"



## bradzx (Oct 14, 2013)

When I just look around to buy Earthbound, I saw this title said. "Earthbound: Uncut"   Why they put this?  It is hack?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Earthbound-...8781?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item46134dae8d


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 14, 2013)

it is most likely a patch rom  flashed to the cart

like the hacked  pokemon carts that are out there


----------



## UltraMew (Oct 14, 2013)

Says it's a repro on bottom left of 1st pic.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 14, 2013)

Ryu -Oh ok.  That mean it hack, right?  I wonder owner of hack saw this and report it.

UltraMew - What that mean?


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 14, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Ryu -Oh ok. That mean it hack, right? I wonder owner of hack saw this and report it.
> 
> UltraMew - What that mean?


Reproduction means producing the item again.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 14, 2013)

Reproduction of NES/SNES carts are legal, I think, due to patents being expired. You could make a NES homebrew, build a NES cartridge, slap a sticker on it and then sell it. This is why someone could buy a cartridge of Battle Kid NES out of the blue without getting accusations of promoting piracy and counterfeits.
I'm still not sure if this applies to SNES cartridges as well, but even if they do, I believe that 100$ is WAY too much for a flashed, copyrighted rom. There is no indication whatsoever that the game is not original, therefore I think they deserve to have their insertion closed.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 14, 2013)

this seller is also selling BS The Legend of Zelda Maps 1 & 2 and hacks like Legend Of Zelda : Goddess Of Wisdom,  so its definitely roms flashed onto a cart.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 14, 2013)

Vipera said:


> Reproduction of NES/SNES carts are legal, I think, due to patents being expired.


As far as I'm aware software patents last 50 years I think, no video game ever made is out of copyright. I know this much


----------



## Another World (Oct 14, 2013)

Vipera said:


> Reproduction of NES/SNES carts are legal, I think, due to patents being expired.



i recall reading that copyrights last something like 70 yrs after the copyright holders death. carts with homebrew aren't reproductions of commercially releasaed nes games. unless you are doing a mod to replace an eeprom, you probably released using a retrozone flash kit design.

-another world


----------



## yusuo (Oct 14, 2013)

Another World said:


> i recall reading that copyrights last something like 70 yrs after the copyright holders death. carts with homebrew aren't reproductions of commercially releasaed nes games. unless you are doing a mod to replace an eeprom, you probably released using a retrozone flash kit design.
> 
> -another world


20 years off the ball not too far off though. Either way can we safely say that this cart he's selling is illegal as he doesn't have the license to reproduce and sell for profit


----------



## Vipera (Oct 14, 2013)

yusuo said:


> As far as I'm aware software patents last 50 years I think, no video game ever made is out of copyright. I know this much





Another World said:


> i recall reading that copyrights last something like 70 yrs after the copyright holders death. carts with homebrew aren't reproductions of commercially releasaed nes games. unless you are doing a mod to replace an eeprom, you probably released using a retrozone flash kit design.
> 
> -another world


Some patents last a lot less than 70 years. Take this patent of an Atari cartridge, for example. It only lasted for 14 years (source: Google).
I don't know how things are with copyrighted games themselves, but cartridges can be manufactured and sold.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 14, 2013)

Vipera said:


> Some patents last a lot less than 70 years. Take this patent of an Atari cartridge, for example. It only lasted for 14 years (source: Google).
> I don't know how things are with copyrighted games themselves, but cartridges can be manufactured and sold.


 

Patents are not copyrights.

Copyrights last for 70 years.Earthbound is not 70 years old, nor is any video game.  Releasing Earthbound (modified or not) on a cart is illegal.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 14, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> this seller is also selling BS The Legend of Zelda Maps 1 & 2 and hacks like Legend Of Zelda : Goddess Of Wisdom, so its definitely roms flashed onto a cart.


Really?   I though Timewalk game already take over the place for LoZ: Goddess of Wisdom.

http://www.timewalkgames.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=39_49&products_id=194


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 14, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Really? I though Timewalk game already take over the place for LoZ: Goddess of Wisdom.
> 
> http://www.timewalkgames.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=39_49&products_id=194


 

Just because one person sells something that's illegal doesn't mean other people can't sell the same illegal thing.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh.


----------

